# 5 or 10 gallon?



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

So, since I might be reducing my betta numbers soon (enough to be removed out of the 10 gallon), i was just wondering what could go in a 10 (or 5 gallon) that isn't betta related.

The decision as to what tank I use has to depend on whether or not I lost Jingles soon and what I plan on doing with Starburst, my newest one. If I do lose Jingles AND I manage to find someone who will take Starburst, then I will onl y have 2 fish and they can easily fit in my 5 gallon. 

I know I want a Crested Gecko for the tank when I move out,so this is a "what if" scenario.


So the main question:

WHAT kinds of fsh set ups can I put in a 10 gallon freshwater (Without a betta)


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Honestly not too many. And most of the fish that could work are rather delicate, but I can give you a list if you would like. An interesting alternative is a red cherry shrimp colony. They are a lot more interesting to watch than most people realize and you could sell them once the colony gets large enough.


----------



## midwestbetta (Jan 7, 2013)

You can do a lot of things with a 10gal setup. You can do plant tank and guppies, neon tetra or a few angel fish, molly, killies.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Angels would need a 55G at the minimum, and mollies tend to do better in 20Gs and brackish water. What about dwarf puffers? They're pure freshwater and the rule for them is usually 5G per each one. You can only keep girl together, males would fight. Kinda like bettas but puffers. ^.^


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

midwestbetta said:


> You can do a lot of things with a 10gal setup. You can do plant tank and guppies, neon tetra or a few angel fish, molly, killies.


Angelfish? No. They are a large, shoaling cichlid and have the potential to get 10 inches high. Mollies, probably not as they get a few inches long. Maybe some of the smaller killies. A 10 gal is a lot smaller than most people realize. 

LTB had a really good suggestion with dwarf puffers, tho! I know a few friends that keep them and love them!


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

midwestbetta said:


> You can do a lot of things with a 10gal setup.


nope not really



> You can do plant tank and guppies, neon tetra


not really comfortably



> or a few angel fish


absolutely NOT



> molly, killies.


don't know much about either of those but also pretty sure you need a bigger tank for them.


10 gallons is a really small tank in the grand scheme of things. Izzy's suggestion is a good suggestion, shrimp are funny. you could do a single axolotl, if they're legal where you live. 

Honestly i'd just divide the 10 for the last two boys if it were me.


----------



## Firefly85 (Jul 11, 2012)

Guppies can do fine in a ten gallon, But an endler colony would do even better. Dwarf corys. here is a link of the top ten for the 10gal

http://www.tfhmagazine.com/details/articles/top-10-for-the-10gallon-tank.htm


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Killies, sparkling gourami, scarlet badis, liqourice gourami, celestial pearl danios and microdevario kubotai are all fish I have kept that can be housed in the 5-10 gallon range (the schooling fish obviously need a larger tank). 

Killifish are great and a pair can live quite happily in a 5 gallon tank. You could have a whole group of clown killifish in there if you wanted to. I have four of them in a 2.5 gallon space and they are extremely healthy and active. 

Many species that are suitable for nano tanks are quite delicate as mentioned, so you generally need a cycled, established tank before introducing them.


----------

